# 58 Schwinn Mark 2 Jaguar



## EJW1381 (Sep 10, 2015)

I picked this up from a Yardsale the other day and looking to see what the value is on on this.  I do know its a bit beat up, def needs tires and I believe it is missing the front rack.   If someone could give me a idea on the value as well should I clean it up and sell it or sell it as is?    Thank you


----------



## jimbo53 (Sep 10, 2015)

Nice bike! As it sits, I'd say $150-200. If I were you, I wouldn't do anything to it other than new tires and tubes and get it rideable. Many collectors want the rusty patina, and some want full restorations. Leave it up to the new owner, because you might not know the difference between "good" rust and "bad" rust. Welcome to the Cabe and good luck with your sale.


----------



## mack0327 (Oct 28, 2015)

Very nice find. I agree on Jimbo's price & suggestions. Collectors are looking for originals and this one seems spot on...


----------



## eddy45 (Oct 28, 2015)

Don't sell it never unless its to me just ride it, I live in upstate NY I think its the antique capital of the world or something because around here it would fetch 4-500 so in that respect it sucks to be here good luck nice bike


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 28, 2015)

What's up with that fist size gap between the fork and fender? Wrong fender?


----------

